# Cutest/Manly/Best Avatar Contest 2010



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

<b>Contest OVER</b>

<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Winners!!</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Top 3 in each category: 
Cute:
1) Catboy (Congrats ^.^)
2) Jamstruth
3) BoxShot

Manly:
1) Soul Snatcher (Congratz!! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />  )
2) Tie!! Hullo8d and MasterM
3) Big Blue
2nd to last: OP <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />

Best:
1) Pong20302000 (Man land slide much. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> )
2) Prowler
3) Raika<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Welcome to the Cute/Manly/Best Avatar contest. A few rules first:

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You have to keep you entry avatar as a uploaded picture on your post when you enter. I will post snap backs to the entry posts, you may not edit your entry after I have started the poll. Though feel free to edit before I start it!! You don't have to keep your avatar on your profile for the duration of the contest, but it is preferred!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<b>You do not have to follow the snap backs as I have put the entries up on the OP. Snap backs were really references only for me.</b>


My Category: Manly
My Entry:


Spoiler



<img src="http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/SSteel/gw008-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: Manly




<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992692" target="_blank">Sterl500</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992710" target="_blank">B-Blue</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992744" target="_blank">SoulSnatcher</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993021" target="_blank">Haflore</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993071" target="_blank">hullo8d</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993270" target="_blank">MasterM</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993443" target="_blank">dobz</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994074" target="_blank">30084pm</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994565" target="_blank">Szyslak</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994673" target="_blank">Scott-105</a>





Spoiler: Manly avatar entries




<img src="http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/SSteel/gw008-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Sterl500
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-49372.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> B-Blue
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/171835/dark%20samus.PNG" border="0" class="linked-image" /> SoulSnatcher
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-232823.jpeg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Haflore
<img src="http://www.nibbledish.com/public/images/cached/567x/recipe_images/50d5ec2539ad0e1772bdb97849ad3426byronic_2945009101.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Hullo8d
<img src="http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/5586/skullknight.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> MasterM
<img src="http://i28.tinypic.com/30ivwip_th.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> dobz
<img src="http://img17.mediafire.com/0b0b151a54ae7b4be074bcdb22b4e4b64g.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 30084pm
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/52683/av-52683.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Szyslak
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-194698.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Scott-105





Spoiler: Cute




<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992699" target="_blank">Gameboy13</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992705" target="_blank">The Catboy</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992816" target="_blank">Rydian</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992859" target="_blank">Jamstruth</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993074" target="_blank">Jetkun</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994044" target="_blank">Boxshot</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994203" target="_blank">NarutoFreak</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994800" target="_blank">Ortomedius</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994808" target="_blank">Antoligy</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2995198" target="_blank">Hells Malice</a>





Spoiler: Cute avatar entries




<img src="http://i31.tinypic.com/25sochs.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Gameboy13
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-202697.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> The Catboy
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-244492.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Rydian
<img src="http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/530/jamstruthavatar.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Jamstruth
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-256176.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Jetkun
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/148210/30rogt3.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Boxshot
<img src="http://www.animated-gifs.eu/avatars-100x100-mangas-naruto/0012.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> NarutoFreak
<img src="http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3631/30826127285490209712516.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Ortomedius
<img src="http://ava.antoligy.com/antoligy/ava-22.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Antoligy
<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y116/upup2211/MikanAvatarGBA.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Hells Malice





Spoiler: Best




<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992701" target="_blank">Prowler_</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2992879" target="_blank">King Vamp</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993043" target="_blank">Pong20302000</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993048" target="_blank">DunkrWunkah</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993066" target="_blank">Juanmatron</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993250" target="_blank">The Pi</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993364" target="_blank">Cha1nBull3t</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993366" target="_blank">Schizoanalysis</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2993691" target="_blank">iFish</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994022" target="_blank">Lolzed</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2995148" target="_blank">qlum</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994248" target="_blank">Raika</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2995356" target="_blank">TDWP FTW</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2995248" target="_blank">OtakuGamerZ</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2996073" target="_blank">_Chaz_</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2997506" target="_blank">omgpwn666</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994648" target="_blank">RoboticBuddy</a>
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/t241486-cutest-manly-best-avatar-contest-2010?view=findpost&p=2994095" target="_blank">ProtoKun7</a>





Spoiler: Best avatar entries




<img src="http://imgur.com/MLOWA.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Prowler_
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-207165.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> KingVamp
<img src="http://www.geekologie.com/2008/07/22/link-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Pong20302000
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-143771.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> DunkrWunkah
<img src="http://i25.tinypic.com/30k3p7a.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />  Juanmatron
<img src="http://www.caltechgirlsworld.mu.nu/archives/images/potd_pi-pie.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> The Pi
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Athos-San/RathalosAvatarSTEAM.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Cha1nbull3t
<img src="http://img1.jurko.net/avatar_13881.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Schizoanalysis
<img src="http://i808.photobucket.com/albums/zz8/geoff3104/ifishpiantaava.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> iFish
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-134983.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Lolzed
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-136345.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> qlum
<img src="http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Hehe.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> Raika
<img src="http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/7779/zelda3dsavatar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> TDWP FTW
<img src="http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1335440/dude_with_guns.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> OtakuGamerZ
<img src="http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/9013/doctormarioviruses.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> _Chaz_
<img src="http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3875/omgpwnavy.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> omgpwn666
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/158845/1.jpg.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> RoboticBuddy
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-151372.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> ProtoKun7


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mah entry:






Category: Cute


----------



## prowler (Jul 19, 2010)

Best, obviously. I'm not even joking.



Spoiler



Yes I am
Still enter me though


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

The Cat Boy's Entry




Category: Cute


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 19, 2010)

My entry:




Max Thunder from Streets of Rage 2

Category: Manly


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

OP has been updated with the first 5 entries.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to be entered into manly.





Frankly, this is the best avatar on GBAtemp.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I would like to be entered in Manly and Best.
> If I can only be entered into one, I would like to be entered into manly.
> 
> 
> ...


Manly? *snrrrk*


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 19, 2010)

The Catboy all the way!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, when a woman totes a hand blaster instead of a handbag you gotta figure she gets some manly credit.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess you're right. I thought about that soon after posting.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2010)

I vote soul snatcher all the way


----------



## Rydian (Jul 19, 2010)

Cute. =D


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a shoe-in for manly!!!
nah I'm kidding put it in for cute.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2010)

Category:best 

U know he is awesome


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> The Catboy all the way!


Vote cat boy and you won't get hurt


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahh but you face your ultimate nemesis in this competition Catboy. GBATemp's Secondary Feline Anthropomorph... MY CATGIRL!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Ahh but you face your ultimate nemesis in this competition Catboy. GBATemp's Secondary Feline Anthropomorph... MY CATGIRL!!!


The cat boy is way cuter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then again most of guys here are straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a chance


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, Naruto CatBoy is pretty cute too. I say this competition is wide open


----------



## Devin (Jul 19, 2010)

I vote for Cat Boy-Girl Catzilla.



Spoiler











I'm going to enter my avatar in all the entrys, but manly.


----------



## haflore (Jul 19, 2010)

Kawaii! I vote..JT for cute. Sorry Cat Boy. Maybe if it was your old one, but this one doesn't quite do it.

Also, enter me for manly:






I mean, c'mon! He's got belts on his face!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

If I can't vote for myself, I will vote for the Cat Boy.

@Jamstruth:


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 19, 2010)

+1 for Catboy. Catgirl is cute, but Catboy has this "Meow ?" bubble. It's just like concentrate cuteness


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be an interesting battle then



VS


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to enter in the cute competion with my new avatar it even moves


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2010)

category: best
entry :


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 19, 2010)

best


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2010)

If not me ...

so far I chose .... Jamstruth's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





\/ now that just not fair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 19, 2010)

*Vulpes declares himself winner in all categories and closes the thread*


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 19, 2010)

For cute it would definately be jamstruth if I can't vote for my own


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 19, 2010)

Best?


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to enter my avatar in manly:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, what GREAT timing for me and my new av.





Category: Cute

I was thinking manly, then I realised. My avatar is a cross between manly and cute. Indimidating, but kawaii. So here it is. Cute.

http://gbatemp.net/t241450-furry-link


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

There are now five in each category. The competition is heating up! Max in each category is 30 entries. If I do not get the max in 3 - 4 days, I will begin the voting action!!


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm a shoe-in for manly!!!
> nah I'm kidding put it in for cute.


I know it's not voting time yet but I say....


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

Category: Best

Who doesn't like the Pi-Pie?


----------



## metamaster (Jul 19, 2010)

I vote for gameboy13's avatar


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> I vote for Cat Boy-Girl Catzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need you to put you avatar photo on your entry post.


----------



## MasterM (Jul 19, 2010)

Manly - because death have no regrets.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't use this avi here b/c of the size requirements but.. It's my main for other forums.






Going for Best I guess? Woo MH3/Lost Planet.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 19, 2010)

Best avatar: Schizoanalysis...










*whaa! this is so unexpected -- gush gush -- you love me, you really love me!*


----------



## dobz (Jul 20, 2010)

MANLY, also sexy?


----------



## iFish (Jul 20, 2010)

Best


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 20, 2010)

I win since mine is a picture of Bowser with a filter over it.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 20, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I win since mine is a picture of Bowser with a filter over it.


Entry?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

< I drew mine myself;surely this counts for sometihng (I'm already in the contest, just posting.)


----------



## lolzed (Jul 20, 2010)

entering mine in all three


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

^lol you can't do that. (I'm not voting for him)


----------



## lolzed (Jul 20, 2010)

actually i was kidding,but if you vote,go ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh lol,i pick manly BEST


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 20, 2010)

Nominates Chiyo-chan for cutest category. I'm probably not going to get somewhere though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that's a japanese pedobear, if you take away the person inside and replace it with pedobear.

VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE MY AVATAR IS THE BEST! YOU LOVE SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING!! ~O RLY


----------



## lolzed (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, that's a japanese pedobear, if you take away the person inside and replace it with pedobear.


I feel like something is missing :s

VOTE FOR ME BECAUSE MY AVATAR IS THE BEST! YOU LOVE SUBLIMINAL MESSAGING!! ~O RLY. YARLY


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2010)

My entry:






Manly category please!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 20, 2010)

Man chainbullet will nail this one if it's about appearance! It's hella good!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> My entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing gets more manly than 'hot-link disabled'! Wow, that's hot!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> +1 for Catboy. Catgirl is cute, but Catboy has this "Meow ?" bubble. It's just like concentrate cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotlink fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seeing as mine is an exact copy of another picture, it probably doesn't count.
Posting it for fun, but enter it if you want.





And that picture will change if I ever upload a new avatar.


----------



## qlum (Jul 20, 2010)

random colors ftw  ( I enter for best)







couldn't the mod just remove some images and leave the rest of the post intact 
(replica of my old deleted post this time without all the images)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

As in Veho's words, "Freudian Slip much?"


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about before


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

In Where?


----------



## Raika (Jul 20, 2010)

ALL THREE!!​


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strange... I can clearly see it


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2010)

Because when you originally saw it it got loaded into your cache, so when you see it here the server isn't giving the content-changed response and your browser is thinking it's the same image and can reload it from cache, which it's doing for you so you still see it.

However anybody that never saw it off of GBATemp only sees the hotlinking image because the original was never loaded.

Clear your cache and you'll see it is the hotlinking image when displayed here.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 20, 2010)

by george you're right!
i'll edit the original post with a new one


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 20, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Man chainbullet will nail this one if it's about appearance! It's hella good!








 Thanks! That's what I'm hoping for hah.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd like to submit my avatar in the category of "grumpiest" or "best photoshop skilz", but I guess manly will do.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 20, 2010)

@ Raika: Since the cute contest has a pedo blocker, and the manly contest will have no pedos in it, best is you only choice. xD

@ Cha1nbull3t: I think you may just take the best contest.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

qlum said:
			
		

> random colors ftw  ( I enter for best)


aah!! fffuck! Seizure!


----------



## .Chris (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll enter mine as... best, I guess.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I'll enter...I guess manly...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Roxas.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 20, 2010)

Can I enter all of http://ava.antoligy.com/ ?
Subdirectories are the names of the GBAtemp member's who's avatars they are.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Nope. No. ^


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Nope. No. ^


I was asking the OP, not a silly spammer who believes his mediocre drawing skills surpass Adobe Illustrator.]
*EDIT:* oh wait, yet another furry. >_>


----------



## Rydian (Jul 20, 2010)

"One entry per poster", the first post says.


----------



## Bake (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh  I just have to do this. 






cute

lawl lawl lawl


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 20, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> "One entry per poster", the first post says.


'kay, I'll enter this one:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spammer? You'd refer to me as a spammer? Oh the dignity.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Spammer? You'd refer to me as a spammer? Oh the dignity.


You're lurking in this thread as an anonymous viewer, and you've posted about 80% of the posts in this thread. If that isn't spamming, I don't know what is.

And what dignity? you're hiding behind a drawing of a canine animal.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 20, 2010)

Antoligy, is your entry under cute?


----------



## qlum (Jul 21, 2010)

random colors ftw  ( I enter for best)


Spoiler














couldn't the mod just remove some images and leave the rest of the post intact 
(replica of my old deleted post this time without all the images and a spoiler with the image )


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2010)

Cute - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





original size 'just cuz' - 



Spoiler











Thou can't beat Mikan.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 21, 2010)

My avatar, as the best.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 21, 2010)

qlum said:
			
		

> couldn't the mod just remove some images and leave the rest of the post intact
> (replica of my old deleted post this time without all the images and a spoiler with the image )



Probably could have, but I found it to be so _incredibly_ annoying.

Also:  40+ =/= "some"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 21, 2010)

Best!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well my Avatar sucks ass, it was just floating around my hard drive, and I don't even have a Sig so I'm out...


----------



## Forstride (Jul 21, 2010)

Entry level: Best
Entry description: Screenshot from OoT 3DS cropped and enhanced with a nice glowing border.
Entry image:


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 21, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Best!


I don't really get why people think it's cool to induce seizures.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I don't even have a Sig so I'm out...
> It's an avatar contest, it says nothing about signatures.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the image.

If you're epileptic then turn images off.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 21, 2010)

Entry Level: BEST

Description: The Doctor Mario viruses! I can't remember which game the sprites are from, i made it a loooong time ago.

Avatar:


----------



## Sterling (Jul 21, 2010)

@ Antoligy: Are you entering into cute, or what?
@ Saxamo: I need you to post the img tags for your avatar.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 22, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> Best!


I'm voting for this for the best it's even animated


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 22, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Oh  I just have to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that Ellie


----------



## Sterling (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright everyone, the voting has started!! No entry edits, and no more new entries!! Good luck to all that have entered!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 22, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Oh  I just have to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...




LMFAOOOOOO


----------



## haflore (Jul 22, 2010)

No love for the Cat Boy!?!


EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some love for our favourite feline friend.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow. Someone voted for my avatar


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Jul 23, 2010)

Aw only one of the avatars I voted for is in the lead (hint : in the cute one)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Alright everyone, the voting has started!! No entry edits, and no more new entries!! Good luck to all that have entered!!



Cool you didn't add mine.
>_>
I mean yeah, I was going to win without a doubt. But still -_-


----------



## Sterling (Jul 23, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you're right... I don't know how I missed it. >.>


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow meat and death seems to be on the same tier in manliness.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah well, thanks for adding it anyways.
Seems the poor things time to shine has already passed though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> No love for the Cat Boy!?!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


I knew I didn't have a chance again a cat girl


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh you haters.
I have the most manly avatar.

Show some love for Dark Samus.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Heh, someone actually voted for mine.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 23, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Heh, someone actually voted for mine.


I thought it was kind of funny


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

NVM


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

prowler_'s name is spelt wrong in there...plus JetKun has a capital K. Also, I believe haflore prefers a lower case H.

Sorry, but yes, I'm very picky.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes. Keep that going.
Let Dark Samus take the lead. Just a few more votes to avoid being blasted in the face.


----------



## haflore (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> prowler_'s name is spelt wrong in there...plus JetKun has a capital K. Also, *I believe haflore prefers a lower case H.*
> 
> Sorry, but yes, I'm very picky.







I generally do, but so many people capitalize it that I try not to get bothered by it.


Also, almost there! Just a couple more votes an I'll have GBAtemp's most manly avatar!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 24, 2010)

How's it Hanging, Haflore?  Had any Hugely-Humorous Horses Hiding lately?

... god I need a girlfriend.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 24, 2010)

Lol, I thought I checked every single one of my post's damn words for mistakes!! Oh, I try to capitalize any Username that appears because I am picky. Plus it's gramatically correct.
Also I have no idea why I misspelled Prowler_...


----------



## qlum (Jul 24, 2010)

omg someone voted for mine and it wasn't even me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Also, almost there! Just a couple more votes an I'll have GBAtemp's most *many* avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grammar does play its part (I'm a self-proclaimed Grammar Nazi too), but I do make exceptions, and usernames are included in those exceptions. Sometimes I try not to use the lower case ones as the first word in a sentence though.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not winning!!! *shows off big eyes and droopy ears*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I'm not winning!!! *shows off big eyes and droopy ears*


Shame you aren't a cat.


Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that foxes do that as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cat boys can too


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there was no "Fox in Galoshes" in any of the Shrek films.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 24, 2010)

Cute is a 2 horse race. A VICTORY FOR CATS EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 25, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Cute is a 2 horse race. A VICTORY FOR CATS EVERYWHERE!!


xD I am surprised that my avatar isn't doing better. :/ Stupid meat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll give the poll until the end of the month, then I'll announce a winner! The person who wins needs, to add the category they won in and put their stuff in a sig or something.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Cute is a 2 horse race. A VICTORY FOR CATS EVERYWHERE!!


Woot, still having doubts about my avatar. As cute as it is, being up against a cat girl on a mostly straight site, is a bit one sided


----------



## Sterling (Jul 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 'aight. Your avay is cute, but I like the cat girl myself. If Jamstruth hadn't put his up there, it would have been yours all the way.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuteness has nothing to do with being straight or not :/


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not totally true. More guys would vote for cat girls over cat boys any day. Although the fact that I am that close, is surprising to me though.
EDIT: Although, getting this far up there, I guess I was wrong at that thought


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 26, 2010)

There's only 2 votes in it, I think you pleas of unfairness have gone very far and people have avoided the cat girl on principal



			
				Sterl500 said:
			
		

> *That's 'aight*. Your avay is cute, but I like the cat girl myself. If Jamstruth hadn't put his up there, it would have been yours all the way.


Uhh... Sterl, you're not trying to be black are you?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 26, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Although, I voted for the Neko no on'nanoko (Cat girl) for another reason


----------



## dobz (Jul 26, 2010)

I voted:
Kid in a box - cute
Man sized portion of meat - manly
Dancing germs - best

My choices should infact be winning.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2010)

Three more votes please for Dark Samus.





I voted for
- BoxShot
- SoulSnatcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Raika


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Please! Vote for me!!
I will give free fish to all if I win!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I voted:
Cute: Jamstruth!
Manly: haflore!
Best: Raika!


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 27, 2010)

VOTE FOR ME LOL HERP DURP


----------



## XFlak (Jul 27, 2010)

Hands down, I have the best avatar on gbatemp (@ least in the wii hacking section!)


----------



## Sterling (Jul 27, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> There's only 2 votes in it, I think you pleas of unfairness have gone very far and people have avoided the cat girl on principal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolded for a black emphasis. In short... maybe.


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

Suck it Raika.

I have no idea how I got 8 votes.
But this poll is just ego boosting.






p.s.
Antoligy
B-Blue
prowler_


----------



## DEagleson (Jul 27, 2010)

XFlak said:
			
		

> Hands down, I have the best avatar on gbatemp (@ least in the wii hacking section!)



Agree!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2010)

Please vote for the cat boy, a vote for me is a vote for ice cream


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Please vote for the cat boy, a vote for me is a vote for ice cream



when i saw this topic...
the first thing pop out in my mind...
thats you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




am going to vote for you...
as long you not going to use the catgirl avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the one you were using ages ago...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll post Toni's penis as my avatar.

No one else can win then.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never used a cat girl avatar. I always use cat boys.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2010)

Really guys this guy? --------> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Please vote for the cat boy, a vote for me is a vote for ice cream


...

I just ate an ice cream cone.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can give you another one


----------



## monkat (Jul 27, 2010)

I voted for ice cream


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

In which category does my avatar fit? Cute?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> In which category does my avatar fit? Cute?


Duh.


----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Really guys this guy? -------->


Yes, and?


----------



## xalphax (Jul 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So cute it is.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

NOOOO!!! THE CATBOY IS WINNING!!!!! Catgirl is suddenly very saddened. She's crying now. ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?!?!?!!


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2010)

So I'm going to put this as a disregarded contest that shouldn't be taken very seriously.


----------



## Mario92 (Jul 28, 2010)

So much furstuff on cute category. Love it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

*rowl* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe Rydian and I only have 3 votes! My ego is at stake here!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

I only have three votes!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 28, 2010)

Szyslak or stfu.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Szyslak or stfu.


Scott-105 is betta


----------



## Rydian (Jul 28, 2010)

Three people love me!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 28, 2010)

Catgirl is crying her eyes out in the corner. A vote for her is a vote to stop her crying!!! A sad catgirl is an extremely sorry sight


----------



## Paarish (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG 5 votes


----------



## Maplemage (Jul 29, 2010)

My avatar manly =D


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2010)

I vote for mine. In all categories.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> I vote for mine. In all categories.


Uh...Entries are over silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: 700th post


----------



## xalphax (Jul 29, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Catgirl is crying her eyes out in the corner. A vote for her is a vote to stop her crying!!! A sad catgirl is an extremely sorry sight



Awww, don't cry.

Bummer I already voted... I could make a few fake accounts just to vote for you though


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now now, that's cheating...and against the rules...


Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Now now now, that's cheating...and against the rules...
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I need to get my own army to try and fight off your bear cavalry...Dragon cavalry maybe?


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 29, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Awww, don't cry.
> 
> Bummer I already voted... I could make a few fake accounts just to vote for you though



If you throw in a couple of votes for me I won't tell


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one:



Spoiler


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't vote. All of these "cute" ones are repulsive to me. Gross.

Screw it. Vote at random except the manly and best.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hey, careful with what you say here, ortomedius's avatar is me FFS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 29, 2010)

Antoni-YO! said:
			
		

> I can't vote. All of these "cute" ones are repulsive to me. Gross.
> 
> Screw it. Vote at random except the manly and best.



It scares me to think of what you consider cute is.
You have horrible taste m'boy.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jul 30, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Antoni-YO! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay. I hate all the "cute" ones, make me rage. "Cute" isn't in my brain dictionary.

I have great taste, when I drink milk shakes, I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get the cat boy cavalry on you guys. Trust me, cat boys put bears to shame.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 30, 2010)

support cat boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 30, 2010)

Support me and I will give you a cookie. But not cake, because that's a lie.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2010)

Support the cat boy and I won't attack you with my cavalries


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 30, 2010)

i support catboy with my life cuz i would rather have defense then cookies

and because im also a catboy in though i dont have a username that says that


----------



## haflore (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks to all the people who voted for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :yayyou:
Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Thanks to all the people who voted for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haflore, you can't win.
Your avatar cannot match the level of awesomeness that Dark Samus has.


----------



## haflore (Jul 30, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Futility has never stopped me before! Upward and onward, to greater glory!!


----------



## tk615 (Jul 30, 2010)

Haha this is all randomness... But I'd vote SoulSnatcher


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2010)

.>
Also July ended, so I guess the voting is over?


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 1, 2010)

So, Cat boy. How does it feel to have the cutest avatar on the Temp ?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hehe, mine should be the cutest. Just look at it!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> So, Cat boy. How does it feel to have the cutest avatar on the Temp ?


The cat boy beat a cat girl?....Woot!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

Ryo cries...


----------



## haflore (Aug 1, 2010)

5th place, honestly a lot better than I expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In any event, congratulations SoulSnatcher! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You snatched the title away from those meat obsessed freaks so fast they didn't know what hit them!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> In any event, congratulations SoulSnatcher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!
That's why Dark Samus is so awesome!


----------



## MasterM (Aug 1, 2010)

Samus?


Spoiler



Manly woman is manly


----------



## Sterling (Aug 2, 2010)

Top 3 in each category: 
Cute:
1) Catboy (Congrats ^.^)
2) Jamstruth
3) BoxShot

Manly:
1) Soul Snatcher (Congratz!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
2) Tie!! Hullo8d and MasterM
3) Big Blue
2nd to last: OP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best:
1) Pong20302000 (Man land slide much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
2) Prowler
3) Raika


----------



## Flame (Aug 2, 2010)

mines the best, or i would have jacked the persons with the best avy by now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 2, 2010)

10*1* votes now?!

WHO MADE IT UNEVEN???


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

YAY i win


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok time to destroy 1/2 the planet


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 2, 2010)

NO!!! CATGIRL LOST!!! SHE HAS COLLAPSED INTO A FLOOD OF TEARS!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

LOSERS


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2010)

Samus is the most manly? guess you're all a bit gayer than you thought for whacking off to the manliest thing on GBAtemp

this poll pulls no weight


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Samus is the most manly? guess you're all a bit gayer than you thought for whacking off to the manliest thing on GBAtemp
> 
> this poll pulls no weight



no its manly because u have a girl for a avatar


----------



## hullo8d (Aug 2, 2010)

MasterM said:
			
		

> Manly woman is manly



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## hullo8d (Aug 2, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> no its manly because u have a girl for a avatar



The avatar is supposed to be manly not the user.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> NO!!! CATGIRL LOST!!! SHE HAS COLLAPSED INTO A FLOOD OF TEARS!!!!








 To be evil or not to be evil? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really don't need my karma to go down 5 points do I?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should post a pic like i did


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Am I doing it right?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you gotta post a taunting one like


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> *snips*


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a disturbing amount of images of people with cat ears. Voted.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *snips*



you not doing it right


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *snips*


so kawaii~ ^__-__^


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> That is a disturbing amount of images of people with cat ears. Voted.
> The voting is over


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 4, 2010)

thought ud like it hehe


----------



## Lily (Aug 4, 2010)

Contest is over, and has been overrun with furry garbage. Topic closed.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 4, 2010)

Spoiler: ..and the winner is...



*SAXAMO!




ALL CATEGORIES!!!*


----------

